# مخططات الاتزان الحراري



## ظل الياسمين * (7 مايو 2011)

:67::77:
مرحبا لكل الحابين يستفيدوا ويتعرفوا على انواع مخططات الاتزان للمواد المختلفة
مع شرح تفصيلي 
لمخطط اتزان الحديد - كاربون 
بالاضافة شرح للسبائك الغير حديدية 

في الملفات المرفقة​ 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 مايو 2011)

الأخت ظل الياسمين 
مشكورة على الملف .. وهو مختصر مفيد وباللغة العربية 
تقبلي تحياتي .


----------



## muqdad1 (11 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررر على الملف


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علي الملف الممتاز


----------



## hussam8491 (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## وضاح الساري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الله على المواضيع الممتازة والرائعه مشكور والف تحية


----------



## mezohazoma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكى وجزاكى خيرا
*​


----------



## عبدالرحمن محمد رمزي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرًا


----------



## فتويك (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ظل الياسمين * (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع على هذه التحيات الطيبة


----------



## Hayam Al shamary (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح الرائع


----------



## Hayam Al shamary (4 فبراير 2012)

مسكوووووووووووووووورعلى التوضيح الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## الخبير4 (4 فبراير 2012)

شكراً على الموضوع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 فبراير 2012)

مخططات جميله جدا شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## omarazezalshamary (8 فبراير 2012)

شششششششششششكراا جزيلا عل الكتاب والف الف تحيه الى استاذي صاحب مهدي الصفار


----------



## NIRJES (15 يونيو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed shawky (18 يونيو 2014)

*بارك الله فيكى وجزاكى خيرا*​


----------



## جبار العيساوي (5 يوليو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (11 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## en_oil (21 أبريل 2015)

*وفقك الله*

وفقك الله اختي العزيزة


----------

